# MasterBuilt 40" wood chip loader



## coloradosmoker (May 2, 2011)

I bought my masterbuilt 40" last Monday

I called them on Tuesday about the small woodchip tray they would send a bigger wood chip tray free of charge got it today

but not  a large wood chip loader they said 

don't have a bigger one does anybody know where to get one in the WIKI they show pictures of the small wood chip loader & bigger wood chip loader under-

masterbuilt models---Ken


----------



## mballi3011 (May 2, 2011)

That's the first thing that you need to replace. The chip tray I would just go out and find a heavy metal pan that will fit in the space that the chip tray occupied. I have a older GOSM and I used a chip tray out of a Green egg.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

Just get an A-MAZE-N smoke generator & forget about the chip tray.


----------



## coloradosmoker (May 2, 2011)

Al-- what is the A-Maze-N-smoker would you replace the bigger wood chip tray

or buy the a-maze-N smoker where would you put it in the masterbuilt 40" smoker & how does it work---give me some Info.----Ken


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2011)

Here's the link to their website.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

You can get a kit from Masterbuilt with the bigger tray for free.

I would do that & also get the AMNS.

It will fit next to the chipholder on the 2 rails on the lower left side.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2011)

I get it.

You got the Retro-kit for free, so you don't have to do what mballi said

It gave you a bigger chip drawer, but that isn't why you got it.

You got it because the design of the small drawer kept it from smoking.

They don't send you a new chip dumper, because it really isn't needed.

You shouldn't put more chips in the big drawer than the half-blocked off dumper holds anyway.

It would smoke too much with that many chips in there.

You can grind that plate off, or something like that, but like I said, it isn't needed, and IMO shouldn't be done.

Hope that helps,

Bear


----------

